# Possible black beard algae cure trial



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

i'll be following this for sure


----------



## skipcharlie (Dec 17, 2016)

Sounds promising. Keep us updated!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## max88 (Jun 22, 2013)

Some posts here and somewhere else suggest fungal may turn organic matters into forms that favor algae. If that's the case, the anti fungal method is interesting. The next question is, what's the side effect when certain fungal is missing in the nitrogen cycle? What will be their next form and are that harmless?


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Following along as well


----------



## gunnerthesnowman (May 28, 2016)

Following


----------



## onlycrimson (Sep 7, 2010)

Following along. This is the only algae I have bad trouble with.


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

Doesn't blacking out the tank eliminate bba?


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

I've heard SAE's eat it...mine ate the hair algae first.


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Carpathian said:


> Doesn't blacking out the tank eliminate bba?





MtAnimals said:


> I've heard SAE's eat it...mine ate the hair algae first.


There are lots of methods to attack BBA, including blackouts and SAE's, all with mixed results. There are plenty of threads documenting these methods.

This is a brand new idea, that the OP is experimenting with.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

in b4 everyone uses science to tell you that you're wrong


----------



## Jenner Cramer (Oct 4, 2016)

I will also be following


----------



## Fissure (Jun 29, 2014)

Following for sure, BBA sucks hairy balls and there is no sure way to stay away from it it seems.


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

any update?


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

burr740 said:


>


The best comment since 2/1/17


----------



## dzega (Apr 22, 2013)

in my tanks BBA cause is plain simple.
it all starts with GSA when lean on phosphates for a long time. then GSA dies, then BBA feeds on it and grows. 
no GSA means no BBA for me and vice versa.

im sure BBA does not favour GSA in particular, it most probably feeds on all organic matter like dead plants etc. 

nevertheless, im with the bear!


----------



## skipcharlie (Dec 17, 2016)

Any updates??

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpathian (Dec 23, 2016)

skipcharlie said:


> Any updates??
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


We all know by now what the bear says


----------

